# Does a dishwasher need it's own circuit?



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't beleive there is a code staying it has to be on its own circuit, but he can not take power off the kitchen counter plug for this.

I would recommend running a new circuit for this, most dishwashers take 10-12A if I remember correctly. Not sure if you need a disconnect for it, in Canada you don't but the american code may say otherwise.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

It may not be a big deal to him, but as Darren pointed out it is a code violation to share the small appliance branch circuits.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

wishwasher needs to be on a designated circuit to be code....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most newer dishwashers have a water heater in them to raise the temp. above the required 120 Deg. to aid in disinfection which draws a lot of power, they also do not need to be on a GFI circut, plus it's code.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Since the disposal should also be on its own circuit, you could fix that at the same time by pulling what is called a multiwire branch circuit to support both the new dishwasher and the disposal. Of course you might run into a problem at the breaker panel because you would need two adjacent spaces for the breaker.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> wishwasher needs to be on a designated circuit to be code....


Code reference, please.


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

The dishwasher we bought does have a feature that steam cleans the dishes better.. and makes them hotter to disinfect. So it sounds like it's pretty much unanimous and should be on it's own circuit.. just like the stove and fridge are.

We will call him and talk to him about this.. and basically just say we want it done that way. Surely it's not that much harder? He didn't say he was going to plug it into that outlet.. he said we would tap into those wires? Don't know if that means anything different. What would happen if we let him do that? Would it just blow the breaker all the time? Is it a fire hazard? Just wondering. If it is.. then I want it done on a separate circuit. We are about to have a baby and I don't really want to have any hazards in the house like that.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Code05 said:


> Code reference, please.


 can't recall the exact article think its 422-16....reguardless look at d.w installation instructions....under electrical... supply a single 15-or 20 amp circuit... and lets be real common sense dealing with electric and how it works should tell us alot ....i also think the code says something about single circuits on motors in kitchen.......hope that helps........keep in mind its safty 1st


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband left a message for the guy asking about it.. we'll see what he says. It makes me nervous that he wants to tap into those wires if it's not safe??

I don't want to put him down or anything.. if he's been doing this stuff for 20 years.. he helped a friend of ours totally rewire his house 13 years ago...it's frustrating.. He will probably put in a new circuit.. but how much more work/money would that usually take?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

If he has been doing this a long time and is not just the ole handy man he will be aware of the electrical codes for kitchens. It sounds like he is suggesting using a counter top receptacle to source power for the dishwasher. This has been a code violation for many years. It isn't necessary dangerous. However it will rob too much power from that circuit causing possible tripping of the circuit breaker when the dishwasher and something else (toaster?) would be operating at the same time. The dishwasher is a fixed in place appliance and there are also rules to follow and code requirements for these type installations. 
Your installation instructions that come with your new dishwasher will give the electrical requirements. It will either say the dishwasher requires an individual branch circuit serving only the dishwasher or that they recommend your dishwasher be on one. Many local codes over-ride the national code and many require a dishwasher to be on a individual (dedicated) 20 amp branch circuit.

So it sounds like your installer is not up on codes and pays little attention to manufacturers instructions for the electrical supply.

It is also not so easy sometimes to run a new branch circuit and could run into hundreds of dollars in order to do so ...it depends on several factors.

Stubbie


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Besides being a code violation by sharing a circuit that should not be shared the instructions will tell you the DW needs its own circuit.

If this is ignored the circuit will likely trip when you try to use other appliances while doing the dishes.

You are paying to have this done and it should be done correctly, not half arsed.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Beat ya Jim ...  How are things over at inspection news ... I'm Roger on that forum .... :wink:


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone.. I definitely want it done right. My husband and I have been arguing about it.. he thinks we should trust this guy.. and I"m saying I want to trust what everything else says.. and play it safe. Surely it wouldn't be much more expensive or harder for him to just run the new circuit right?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

The dishwasher is required to be installed to local code requirements along with the national electrical code and manufacturers instructions.

Cost will vary depending on the work that needs to be done to get a branch circuit to the dishwasher location from the electrical panel.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

mhp8982 said:


> Thanks everyone.. I definitely want it done right. My husband and I have been arguing about it.. he thinks we should trust this guy.. and I"m saying I want to trust what everything else says.. and play it safe. Surely it wouldn't be much more expensive or harder for him to just run the new circuit right?


 no it really should not cost that much but even if it does its worth it...cause if your guy hooks it up to existing wiring and it don't work then you have to start over....LOOK AT INSTALL INSTRUCTIONS WITH YOUR NEW DISHWASHER....UNDER ELECTRICAL....THEN SEE IF YOU GUYS CAN COME TO TERMS:yes::yes::yes::yes:ben


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, it shouldn't be too hard. The breaker panel is in the garage and shares the same wall as the kitchen.. so it would just have to be ran under the crawl space a few feet really..

we get the dishwasher tomorrow... so we will look over everything. He won't be coming out to do it until at least next week sometime.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

mhp8982 said:


> Yeah, it shouldn't be too hard. The breaker panel is in the garage and shares the same wall as the kitchen.. so it would just have to be ran under the crawl space a few feet really..
> 
> we get the dishwasher tomorrow... so we will look over everything. He won't be coming out to do it until at least next week sometime.


 good deal Iam sure thats the right way for safety and requirement......good luck ben


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Dishwasher, disposal, counter microwave, over the stove microwave, refrigerator should be on their own circuit. Figure a average 1000 watt microwave is 8.33 amps alone. I have seen first hand, what happens when the wife decides to start the microwave, when our portable dishwasher is running, due to they both are on the same 20 amp SABC.

I just looked at our portable dishwasher label, max amps 9.0, motor is 2.2, heater is 5.5. Yes, put that puppy on its own circuit.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Stubbie said:


> ... I'm Roger on that forum .... :wink:


Are you the same Roger that used to be on the old CompuServe HANDYMAN forum?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Are you the same Roger that used to be on the old CompuServe HANDYMAN forum?


Nope that would have been another Roger.


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your help! We talked to the guy again yesterday. He said he would gladly put it on it's own circuit if we want to.. of course it will be an extra $75 or so to do it. But I think it's worth it. He did tell us that he has installed many dishwashers the same way and has never put them on their own circuit and they have all worked out just fine. So I don't know. In some ways I think it depends on the dish washer.. I mean if it was an older one, then maybe it would be ok.. but this new one has all the new fancy featured on it. And even the manual says it's own circuit is recommended. Doesn't say it has to be, but recommended.

I think if we let him do it his way and the circuits start blowing.. he should have to come out and fix it for free though! lol


----------



## LuLuLovesU (Apr 15, 2013)

*Similar Problem*

Hi. I have a similar problem. I know this thread is over a year old, but I hope someone can help. We moved a dishwasher and the contractor capped off the hard-wire that went to the dishwasher and then it got covered by the new cabinets but you can still see the ends of the capped off wires. The breaker was shared with a light switch in the basement storage room. BUT now contractor is gone and I am left with a new space to put the dishwasher and there isn't any wiring except the hard-wire for the garbage disposal that looks like it may draw power from the counter top receptacle, but I'm not sure cuz that's not hooked up either.the electrical contractor I had come look is fairly green. He was talking about tapping into the power that was there and creating a new receptacle with a switch to place back under my sink to switch on the disposal and to plug in my dishwasher. What do I do?! By the way, I don't think my fridge is on a separate circuit either. My house is from the 50's Thanks, joelle


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

If your electrician (which I'm assuming you would be paying money to) is stumped by this simple job then it's time to call a new one ......

Call your town, they will be able to help you out too. Where I live a dish washer requires it's own circuit -the exception is if that circuit contains only two outlets and the dishwasher and the disposal are the two things plugged into the outlets, there must not be more than 2 outlets and you need to be able to unplug both of them easily.


----------



## OCPik4chu (Sep 22, 2012)

mhp8982 said:


> Thank you all for your help! We talked to the guy again yesterday. He said he would gladly put it on it's own circuit if we want to.. of course it will be an extra $75 or so to do it. But I think it's worth it. He did tell us that he has installed many dishwashers the same way and has never put them on their own circuit and they have all worked out just fine. So I don't know. In some ways I think it depends on the dish washer.. I mean if it was an older one, then maybe it would be ok.. but this new one has all the new fancy featured on it. And even the manual says it's own circuit is recommended. Doesn't say it has to be, but recommended.
> 
> I think if we let him do it his way and the circuits start blowing.. he should have to come out and fix it for free though! lol


Not necessarily since you told him he could do it that way. just because something 'works fine' doesnt mean it is installed properly and/or to code. A car would still 'work fine' without a windshield, seats or mirrors but it doesn't mean its the right way to make a car  And $75 for a new dedicated circuit is a great deal and worth the extra cost for it to be done right and done to code.

Wow, just realized this was a major thread resurrection lol.. disregard my response.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

New codes coming up will require GFCI protection but there is no requirement at this time. I always like to run a dedicated circuit for a dishwasher. I at one time tapped into the kitchen circuit for one before I rewired our home. It ended up being a nightmare. It was the receptacle that we used the most and could not use anything else on the circuit when the dishwasher was running. Since we use a toaster oven quite often if made it difficult.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW I have to start looking at the dates in posts before replying. :furious:


----------



## LuLuLovesU (Apr 15, 2013)

No worries, my problem was posted today and I need help. When the electrician looks at my problem he sees a lit of rewiring and cutting into new cabinetry.


----------



## OCPik4chu (Sep 22, 2012)

LuLuLovesU said:


> No worries, my problem was posted today and I need help. When the electrician looks at my problem he sees a lit of rewiring and cutting into new cabinetry.


create a new thread for your issue and it will get more attention. dont resurrect really old threads


----------



## LuLuLovesU (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok. I just didn't want to be accused of not trying hard enough fir an issue that has been addressed =)


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

There is electrical code, and there is safety, and there is what works. Sometimes these 3 overlap, and sometimes they don't.

Tapping into your kitchen outlet circuit isn't really going to be unsafe (assuming it's done correctly), but it's against code. You could easily be tripping the breaker.

From a practical point of view, it's very desirable to keep the dishwasher and disposal on their own separate circuits. As mentioned, dishwashers have their own heating element both for washing and drying. Disposals often have a high current draw on startup, especially if there is food in the chamber. If these things happen at the same time, it could trip the breaker. That doesn't even count anything else on the circuit.

As far as it being unsafe like electrocuting you or burning your house down, the first one is not possible (at least not because they share a circuit) and the second one is extremely unlikely - there would have to be other things wrong.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry guys ..but why are we beating such and old thread....look at date...this was answered properly....ben sr


----------



## LuLuLovesU (Apr 15, 2013)

I have posed my question on a new thread since the original question on here is old, and my problem is only similar but has more complications. Thanks, Joelle


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry joelle...missed your question...but your dishwasher should have a seperate circuit....so should the frig...disposal...etc..since you have a new dishwasher have a new circuit run to panel box....ben sr


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

He's just hoping he can save on wire and work by doing that. At the very least I would still do a home run to the panel. If there is not enough breakers you can pig tail on another circuit with intention of swapping out for a bigger panel in the future, but I would not just tap it off a plug. 

Also make it a 20 amp circuit/wire in case you ever upgrade to a dishwasher that requires it. Most just need 15 amps though.


----------

